# How far are your monitors from you?



## ryanstrong (Feb 3, 2016)

Curious how far your studio monitors are from your sitting position? And then do you all subscribe to the equilateral triangle placement?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 3, 2016)

Mine are about 1.6m in the equilateral triangle. I'd say that mine are close to as far as you'd want to get with nearfield monitors (Dynaudio BM5mk3 in this case).

EDIT: Mine might be a bit underpowered for the distance that they're at. I'm currently watching films with my system calibrated at 78dB and some of the bass in Dark Knight around 45Hz starts distorting the sound (although the monitors show going down smoothly to around 40Hz in tests). A lot worse with the Netflix version as it's compressed and significantly louder than the DVD. If I wanted to have it louder closer to 85dB (although that's too much for a room my size) I'd need either to move them closer, the BM15a, or to use bass management to send it to the sub (although then a single sub might not be able to handle it all). I like how they sound where they are so I don't think I'll be moving them closer.


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 3, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Mine are about 1.6m in the equilateral triangle. I'd say that mine are close to as far as you'd want to get with nearfield monitors (Dynaudio BM5mk3 in this case).


Wow yeah mine are currently at 44inches or ... 1.1176m and currently feel they are too far from me. BUT I just upgraded to new monitor stands versus having them sitting on my desk SO I had been use to having them much closer like 31inches or 0.7874m.

I'm having a hard time with it because for over 13 years I've had them closer. So trying to decide if this is going to work.

Wondering if there is a suggested standard for distance for nearfields? I am using JBL LSR4328p.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 4, 2016)

Not very far away. Just another few months of saving and then I'm finally gonna be able to afford some! Totally looking forward to it, it's kinda getting tedious having to imagine and interpret my music going by the track colors in the DAW.

Joking aside, it's ca. 120 cm away (ca. 47 inches) equilateral triangle.


----------



## tokatila (Feb 4, 2016)

About 90 cm. Equilateral Triangle; Dynaudio BM Compact MKIII.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 4, 2016)

1,50m triangle, Barefoot MicroMain27


----------



## hawpri (Feb 4, 2016)

Mine are about three and a half feet away- probably a little too close, and with the shape of my desk it's a bit wide for an equilateral triangle, but it'll do for now. I'm using Event2020s.


----------



## owenave (Mar 10, 2016)

Mine are about 4 ft away Equilateral triangle. DynAudio BM15's with a JBL 12" sub.


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 11, 2016)

I subscribe to taking a track or tracks you know inside out and while listening, position them both in distance from each other and from your position to where these tracks sound best. If your ears can tell the difference they will, otherwise it will be a pointless exercise.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 11, 2016)

owenave said:


> Mine are about 4 ft away Equilateral triangle. DynAudio BM15's with a JBL 12" sub.


Whose feet? Yours?


----------



## Aeonata (Mar 11, 2016)

PMC Tb2s-aii's, 145 cm in an equilateral triangle, Sub centered between them.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 11, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> Curious how far your studio monitors are from your sitting position? And then do you all subscribe to the equilateral triangle placement?


1,5 Meters, and no, no triangle. I am sitting more inside this triangle ... .And no sub, of course.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 11, 2016)

One arm length.


----------



## passsacaglia (Mar 12, 2016)

Same as saxer about one arm length, and I'll be inside the triangle.
(Using Focal Alpha 50's, seriously the best 5" speaker I have ever listened to, sounds just like a pricy Genelec but less harsh in the highs and outstanding clarity and mids and so reliable)


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 12, 2016)

120cm in roughly equilateral triangle - Equator D8


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 12, 2016)

I carry mine around in my Ears.
Audio graphs taken for my hearing by a Nashville Audiologist revealed a slight 4k notch.
So the 12 drivers (speakers) per ear (total 24) were adjusted.
Then Silicon molds of my ear canals were made, shipped off to the factory and set up with the drivers.

I walk around uncuffed from a desk, and hear much better and at less decibels protecting me ears.
Wireless Ultra Nearfields.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Q6-eEk-YDy65158HA&sig2=2NmiWFf9UpOeCAPcOhOA3w


----------



## catsass (Mar 12, 2016)

Where is @Nick Batzdorf to poke holes in the equilateral triangle logic/nonsense? I learned a great deal from him on the subject quite some time ago.


----------



## passsacaglia (Mar 12, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> I carry mine around in my Ears.
> Audio graphs taken for my hearing by a Nashville Audiologist revealed a slight 4k notch.
> So the 12 drivers (speakers) per ear (total 24) were adjusted.
> Then Silicon molds of my ear canals were made, shipped off to the factory and set up with the drivers.
> ...


Hey man! Looks cool!
As a part-time working reg. audiologist I woudln't advise anyone to listen with in-ear due to larger damage to your ears. I'd rather go with closed headphones which are good at low levels of decibel. Good earphones which will allow you to lower the volumes and still keep good sound image and clearness.

Although, if you find them good, then go, hope the levels aren't super high and the levels are lower due to the in-ear, if I've not misunderstood.
The notch are 100% a "noise notch" and a common dip for ppl exposed to high level of music/sound/noise. Also very common for industrial workers etc.
Hope everyone is careful with their hearing : )

oh yeah, listening to music at night, when the body is tired and Should be asleep, the hearing is much more vulnerable and high levels of sound will affect the nerves/celles (which aren't replaceable or can be 'fixed') more than daytime.


----------



## passsacaglia (Mar 12, 2016)

sorry, read that the volume is lower - superb!!


----------



## owenave (Mar 14, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> Whose feet? Yours?


lol well actually I borrowed @Frederick Russ feet to measure it.


----------



## AR (Mar 14, 2016)

About 1m here. Center though is closer and Surrounds stand at 110°


----------



## waveheavy (May 31, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> Wow yeah mine are currently at 44inches or ... 1.1176m and currently feel they are too far from me. BUT I just upgraded to new monitor stands versus having them sitting on my desk SO I had been use to having them much closer like 31inches or 0.7874m.
> 
> I'm having a hard time with it because for over 13 years I've had them closer. So trying to decide if this is going to work.
> 
> Wondering if there is a suggested standard for distance for nearfields? I am using JBL LSR4328p.



Those are the 8" woofers, right? They're on the large end of nearfields, so being farther away could be better if they pump more low end frequency. Probably not much of a difference though, as long as you keep the triangle (triangle apex point should be just behind your head). If your listening room isn't acoustically treated that can be a bigger issue.

Listening position should be short wall as front wall, seat 3/8 distance from the front wall, at least 1 foot clearance between front wall and monitors.


----------



## higgs (May 31, 2016)

~2m focal sm9 in nearly equilateral triangle setup - a bit tighter on the stereo spread which is a config I like for whatever reason. Tweeters at ear level in a room with pretty heavily acoustically treated front and more lively rear.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 31, 2016)

I don't subscribe to the equilateral triangle canard. 

We've had other threads on the topic. If you search for... well, equilateral triangle, you'll see lots of opinions - including ones that are wrong because they disagree with me.


----------



## higgs (May 31, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I don't subscribe to the equilateral triangle canard.


It's a decent starting point, and that's mostly about it. Kind of like a preset which gets you going but is better when adjusted to taste.
I'm right, by the way.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 1, 2016)

About 40 feet.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't have any atm! ;(


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 2, 2016)

You are right, higgs, and by no coincidence I agree.


----------

